# Elitropin black tops  GH serum test results



## Zeek (Apr 24, 2012)

That new lab I posted is much faster at getting results to me than previous ones.

 I injected 10iu of the black tops and waited 3hrs   may have  been 2:45 min

 Results

 GH serum  23 (high)

 I will be posting the actual test soon, need to edit out my personal info


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow that's pretty good


----------



## Zeek (Apr 24, 2012)

Very respectable result


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 24, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> That new lab I posted is much faster at getting results to me than previous ones.
> 
> I injected 10iu of the black tops and waited 3hrs   may have  been 2:45 min
> 
> ...



Zeek I'm not sure if u have posted this before, but is this brand better than Rips ?


----------



## Zeek (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey Mrs P

 we will know for sure which gh is the better bet to order once CFM and alwaysanabolic complete their testing. Should all be wrapped up within 1 week

 They are testing on both rips and elitropins, same batch of each for both guys so doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## Hurt (Apr 24, 2012)

woohoo! Nice Zeek!


----------



## Hurt (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Zeek (Apr 24, 2012)

Damn that isn't my test!!!  look at the age and birthday, that is obviously some old ass mans test that they mixed up with mine since I am only 25


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 24, 2012)

Damn thats pretty good ez, glad to see the good news.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 24, 2012)

There is other testing being done over at PM but I can't disclose what those results are out of respect for the wishes of the guys over there. I would suggest going over there and looking around since there are many tests posted there.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting EZ and keeping us informed!  I might be looking into these black tops


----------



## Spongy (Apr 24, 2012)

I will have mine done on thursday, back on friday most likely.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 25, 2012)

Fantastic! can't wait to see how our two tests compare.



Spongy said:


> I will have mine done on thursday, back on friday most likely.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 25, 2012)

Sponge goes in today to test his IGF lr3!!  

 we have some serious testing going on over here at SI!!


----------



## Spongy (Apr 25, 2012)

Just got back from labcorp, they know my name when I walk in, that makes me feel weird...

I'm going to inject 10IU of Eli's today when the mail gets here and go test GH Serum 3 hours later.  2 tests in one day, how about THEM APPLES?!?!?!



Ezekiel said:


> Sponge goes in today to test his IGF lr3!!
> 
> we have some serious testing going on over here at SI!!


----------



## Zeek (Apr 25, 2012)

Excellent man!!
  You don't play around


----------



## Spongy (Apr 25, 2012)

mail got here a bit late, gonna have to postpone HGH serum unfortunately.  Lab closes in 2 hours so not enough time.

I will try tomorrow, but it depends what time I get home



Ezekiel said:


> Excellent man!!
> You don't play around


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 25, 2012)

Dont test Gh same day

and guys do not pull results from another site.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 25, 2012)

While you are a wealth of GH knowledge and wisdom I respectfully disagree that one should not test GH serum on the same day he tested IGF using LR3.

 LR3 will have no impact on his gh serum testing.



Phatbastard said:


> Dont test Gh same day
> 
> and guys do not pull results from another site.


----------

